

"I found that the company I work for is putting a backdoor into mobile phones" - arihelgason
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/15076/i-found-that-the-company-i-work-for-is-putting-a-backdoor-into-mobile-phones

======
pella
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3994054>

------
klausjensen
_closed as exact duplicate_

